# Accessory to block light



## Subtas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi!

I hope this is not in the wrong place.

Need your help: what is the name of that "thing" some people uses in their pc/mac that prevents light from fall to screens? It has some side blockers.. do you know? I kind of an hat for the screen! ;D

I don't know the name in english.

Where can I find it?

Thank you!


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/LCD-Hood-Canon-DSLR-Cowboystudio/dp/B003TE5UVI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1357312419&sr=8-2&keywords=LCD+shade


----------



## Atonegro (Jan 4, 2013)

It is called a shading hood.

http://www.photodon.com/c/Computer_Monitor_Hoods.html


----------



## Subtas (Jan 5, 2013)

That's it!

Thank you both.


----------

